# gerber technology



## مهندسة الميكا (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن المساعده ممن لهم خبره في تنصيب برنامج cutworks الذي يقوم بتشغل ماكنة cutworks gerber حيث اواجه مشكله في ربط sqlserver ب database قاعدة بيانات البرنامج فارجو من لديه اي معلومه عن هذا البرنامج استطيع من خلا لها التوصل الى حل لهذه المشكله ​


----------



## مؤيد الدليمي (18 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا لدي خبرة في تنصيب البرنامج ارجو مراسلتي على الاميل
[email protected]


----------

